# Have you perfected your craft lately?



## Jace (Aug 11, 2022)

Be more creative than ever with innovative machines, tools or...

Have you bought anything lately to do so?

Do tell!


----------



## Jace (Aug 12, 2022)

A new printer for making photos for Christmas  cards?

A fancy knitting machine?


----------



## SeniorBen (Aug 12, 2022)

Duct tape.


----------



## Jace (Aug 12, 2022)

Yah! I heard you can do...like...1,O00 &1 things with duct tape .... 

and I have some in different colored patterned.


----------

